# Dog Shows



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Ok, this may sound like a stupid question, but I've seen dog shows on TV but never been to one. Is there a list somewhere (probably online of dog shows by state or city?

Thanks.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

This is a pretty big local show, it's in December every year: Cleveland Crown Classic Dog Shows ? IX Center

Not sure where to find info on other shows.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

AKC has a list of events....

And then the superintendent that most clubs use around here is MBF (google infodog). 

Infodog will have all the info per show that you'd need, including judging program which gets released 1 week before the show.


----------



## mngoldenlove (Sep 26, 2017)

AKC posts all of the upcoming events on their website. You can search by type of event, state, and date.


https://www.apps.akc.org//apps/events/search/index.cfm?mobile=N&_ga=2.1617649.1369638458.1509639532-394983182.1508959559


----------

